# what the heck?



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i just think its really wierd that my period hasnt come back yet. i spend one full day a week away from ds,and sometimes one or two or even three half days away. and i am at births periodically, usually one per week. i pump very infrequently when we are apart. he does nurse every 1-3 hours when we are together, though. im not complaining, or anything, just thought it was wierd!!
when did yalls periods come back?


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

6 weeks after dd1 and 7 weeks after dd2.I think that is unusual.
Most mamas here go a lot longer w/out it. (lucky ducks!)


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I read your post and thought you said you spend 1 full week away from you baby.... snicker..

Anyway... My baby turned 1 last week, no period here. All the other I had it around 11 mos, exactly a year with one.. Oh AF where are you??? yooohooooo


----------



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

even though I voted within the year, my very good friend has a dd who is 26 months and she has yet to see AF. She has a hard time with it. Not to mention we both think she is underweight. We spoke recently about this and she thought maybe she should wean dd. But I suggested maybe trying out Vitex first for a while, plus she has a guy in Chinatown she goes to for her teas and he offered to make her a tea to bring on her cycles.

I just didn't want to see her and her dd go through the weaning process if they both weren't ready, YK?

I know you are frustrated, but it helps to know you aren't the ony one, I hope!


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

WIth my oldest, I went back to work part time when he was 7 weeks old, and my period didn't return until he was 21 months old.

My second child, it was 16 months.

The third, the day before her 1st birthday.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

There's not an option for me. I saw some signs of returning fertility and had a very light warning AF that was not preceeded by ovulation when my DD was about 19.5 months old. Following that I had one cycle where I ovulated about two weeks later than a normal cycle for me (20.5 months pp and first real AF at 21 months pp). The next cycle I was back to a textbook ovulation on CD15 and concieved this baby. For women who are BFing on demand the average time for AF to return is 14 months. Of course that's an average and it certainly not uncommon to go longer than that. When I was worrying about it I tried to remind myself that until I hit 14 months I wasn't even to "average" yet. So it wasn't before 18 months and it wasn't never either.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

AF returned on my ds' 13 month birthday. I don't think I ovulated the first couple of cycles, and I'm wondering if I'm still not O'ing each cycle (I'm very sure I did this month tho). My cycles are still a bit longer than they used to be.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

mine came back right at ds' second birthday - so I couldn't participate in your poll


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

sigh. DD is 19 months old and it just came back a few days ago. With my older dd it came back when she was 14 months. On one hand I'm







it's back - wasn't prepared :LOL on the other hand, maybe......







: will be in the future


----------



## kiwimutti (Mar 22, 2004)

hey my mum would love this! ...there's three more pages of exactly this same subject over in breastfeeding...everyone wants to talk periods today... :LOL
...sorry...its a left over joke i have with my mum, from when i was a teenager and my girl friend and i would roll our eyes at her when ever she mentioned anything like she was ovulating etc...

Sagewinna...im with you..both times 6 weeks then right back to regular 28 day cycles...looks like we are rare, i asked if anyone knew why so soon? on the other thread...do you know why that would be?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I didn't log a vote because I have 4 kids and my periods returned at different times-- basically the first 2 were around 6 months postpartum but after #3 it was 2 years and with #4 it was 28 months


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Mine came back 12-14 mths, i believe. there were warning signs, we were in the middle of a major move.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Oops, I read it to say "after" instead of "before." Scratch one vote out of the "before 18 months" category.

DD was 26 months when I got my first PPAF.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

we co sleep, bf on demand, ap, i wore her 24-7, and i still got my period when she was about 3 months old.
i was shocked
and it has been going strong and reg ever since....
but i was kind of glad to get it back b/c we use my cycle as birth control and i was glad to KNOW where we stood
my little sister got preg with dc # 2 before her cycle came back,
and her kids are like 12 months apart, that was kind of scary for me to even think about as i had a high needs baby and a very long labor
i am just now begining to think about trying again for #2


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

mine came back @ 5 mos PP







: even with full time b/f'ing


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Mine returned on dd's first birthday with no warning at all...no changes in breastfeeding or cosleeping at that time.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I started the month that we started introducing solids, when DS was 7 months. I didn't want to start solids till later but DS had other ideas. We co-sleep & nurse on demand but we also use a paci.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

4 months after both my babes - and that was with round-the-clock exclusive bf'ing! How did I get so unlucky???


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

27 months and still waiting


----------

